# I need a simple program for making "movies", any advice?



## TechnicalFreak (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi

I need a program to make a "movie" from using pictures (*.jpg format). I have tried the Windows Moviemaker, and that doesn't have what I need. I need it for the 'background' on a homepage.

Is there any simple free/shareware to download??


Thankful for any replies given.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Feb 10, 2008)

Windows movie maker?


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 10, 2008)

Gimp for Windows is supposed to allow you to turn JPeg images into animation and is free and downloadable here:

http://gimp-win.sourceforge.net/stable.html

I have never used it but know a couple of people that have.

Also Photoscape allows you to turn images into animated Gif's but again I dont know the programme so it's as well to google some info on it first to ensure it is what your looking for, again it's a free download from here:

http://www.photoscape.org/ps/main/index.php


----------



## JRMBelgium (Feb 10, 2008)

Sony Vegas is very good and it's not expensive.


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 10, 2008)

try this
http://www.softizer.com/show_product/multimedia_design/animation/easy_gif_animator/


----------



## Pinchy (Feb 10, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> try this
> http://www.softizer.com/show_product/multimedia_design/animation/easy_gif_animator/



^ Great program.


----------



## sixor (Feb 12, 2008)

wow photoscape is very cool, i made my firts gif to put it as a wallpaper on my cellphone

and it´s freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, thanks


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 13, 2008)

sixor said:


> wow photoscape is very cool, i made my firts gif to put it as a wallpaper on my cellphone
> 
> and it´s freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, thanks



No worries


----------

